# A best kept secret???



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Can anybody here post the weights of 2010 EPS frames, preferably just fork and frame? Those tubes and that fork crown is pretty big . . .


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

my 52 trad was about 1140g if I remember correctly. Forks I can't remember...


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

I have custom size EPS, very similiar to 54s size. Frame is 1180g, and fork, uncut 340g


----------



## apex (Sep 2, 2009)

My EPS 53 traditional in MTBK is 1118g and the fork is 416 uncut.

Apex


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ico said:


> I have custom size EPS, very similiar to 54s size. Frame is 1180g, and fork, uncut 340g



On a side note, how long did you have to wait for your custom size EPS?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

ico said:


> I have custom size EPS, very similiar to 54s size. Frame is 1180g, and fork, uncut 340g


There is quite a discrepancy in fork weight with the other poster. Can anyone tell me: is the 2010 EPS fork 100% carbon fiber including the dropouts??? Because I have the weight of an Easton and Jamis fork like this and both are around 369 gms uncut. Even if the EPS fork is entirely carbon fiber 340 gms seems a bit low. 

The frame weights don't look as bad as the Dogma; seems about the same weight as a C50 of similar size.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Clevor said:


> There is quite a discrepancy in fork weight with the other poster. Can anyone tell me: is the 2010 EPS fork 100% carbon fiber including the dropouts??? Because I have the weight of an Easton and Jamis fork like this and both are around 369 gms uncut. Even if the EPS fork is entirely carbon fiber 340 gms seems a bit low.
> 
> The frame weights don't look as bad as the Dogma; seems about the same weight as a C50 of similar size.


The C75 fork on my C50 was 392 uncut and not including the expander plug. The EPS fork is slighly different, but I cannot believe it weighs that much less.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> The C75 fork on my C50 was 392 uncut and not including the expander plug. The EPS fork is slighly different, but I cannot believe it weighs that much less.


Plus the 2010 EPS has the 1-1/4" (or is it 1-1/2"?) lower headtube bearing so the crown is bigger than on a C50.

I just saw a pic of a 2010 C50 and the fork looks a bit different than on my 2005 model. I guess this is the newer fork. I prefer the looks of the older fork; the newer one looks like Fenix forks on Ridleys. Also the ole 2005 Star fork was almost solid CF and was a brick (some weigh as much as 460 gms, but I guess I have a light specimen at 420 uncut). But the solidity of the fork I think contributed to the 'magical' ride quality of the C50.

Is it just me, or does somebody else feel integrated headsets look wrong on a Colnago?  I'm so used to seeing a headset spacer between the fork crown and headtube.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

rocco said:


> On a side note, how long did you have to wait for your custom size EPS?


If I can remember correctly, I ordered it in 10/2008 and received it 01/2009. Maybe it was 09/2008...still 3-4 months, not more.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Weighing a frameset right here and now in my shop - 2.2 lbs (997.903 grams)!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

*59 cm EPS PR99*

1.26 kg for the frame alone (no headset, seatpost or fork).


----------

